# new Zillas



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok guys, I am ordering some 28" zillas this weekend, and here is my question.. I have 26" vampires now.. 9 up front and 13" wide in rear,, and the rears are rubbing muffler.. the zillas are gona be 12" wide.. is there gonna be that much difference in width, or should i go to 10" all way around.. I ride creeks,mud and trail? Thanks


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd say just buy mine but I'm guessing your using a 12 inch wheel. Zillas suck in water but they have great trail manners and hold there on in mud.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

yes.. Have 12" wheels.. Just trying to get some new tires and not break the bank and get a descent all around tire.. ANy other tire ideas?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Zillas are a good all around tire. Mine are all skinny or I would be content with em. My dad has a set of dirt devils on his rubicon and they ride pretty good to.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll be fine w/ 12's out back. b/c of their rounded profile they are a bit narrower than other tires with a flat profile.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks guys!!Been wanting to get new tires for awhile now!! Cat wait to get them in and on


----------

